# change tty width



## spring_64 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi,
Can I change tty width? It'd defult is 80*24.
I want change it permanently.

Thanks


----------



## meine (Oct 1, 2018)

The way to make a permanent setting work depends on several basic settings of your computer, see https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/trouble-with-changing-console-resolution.57689/#post-366815 and alike on this forum.
Buzzwords: 'console' and 'resolution'


----------

